# كيفية تصميم المراوح ...خلاصة تجربة وخبرة .



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .

استخدامات اجهزة المراوح كثيرة ومتنوعة سواء كانت لدفع الهواء او تدويره سواء كانت في تطبيقات 

التكيف او السيارات او القوى او استخدامات ميكانيكية عديدة لاتحصى .

وقبل ان يقوم المصمم الميكانيكي باختيار المروحة المناسبة لابد من معرفة معلومات خاصة بالمراوح .

1- معدل تدفق الهواء .

2- الضغط الاستاتيكي الكلي للمروحة .

وهي نقاط مهمة حيث يقرران حجم المروحة وقدرة المحرك الازم توفره وسرعة دوران الريش .

3- معدل تدفق الهواء والضغط الكلي تابتان او متغيرين .

هذه النقطة تحدد نوعية المروحة وملحقاتها من ريش وتنظيم دخول الى اخره .

ارجو ان تستفيدو من هذه الخبرة .

البغدادي .:55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أغسطس 2007)

*والى كل من يهتم بالمراوح .*

السلام عليكم .

اليكم كتاب جيب يحتاجه المهندس المتخصص في مجال المرواح من تصميم وكفاءة واداء وعوارض .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل حيث ايضا في مجال الهندسة الطبية نستخدم المراوح في بعض التطبيقات للتبربد.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم .

ولمزيد من الخبرة والأطلاع حول عمل المراوح .

البغدادي


----------



## المتورطة (27 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الخبرة الثمينة
سأستفيد جدا منها في تصميم مراوح لطائرة صغيرة انوي تصميمها
شكرا


----------



## خالد قنصوه (13 أكتوبر 2007)

good source


----------



## ميكانيكا انشاءات (17 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على الكتب القيمة ولك تحياتى وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتك لنا خبراتك و علمك


----------



## محمود222 (24 يوليو 2008)

... جزااااااااكـ اللـــــــــه خيـــــراااااااا ...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مروركم وردودكم .

تقبلوا مني تقديري واعتزازي.

البغدادي


----------



## فرج فركاش (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ولكن لم استطيع تحميل الكتب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## بلال عبدالرازق (26 يوليو 2008)

_*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم .....جزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## moneim2001 (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وكل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## الياس عبد النور (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم .....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مرتضى تمام (26 يوليو 2008)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## أنصارى (27 يوليو 2008)

thanks for all


----------



## حسام جاسم (28 يوليو 2008)

مشكواخي العزيز.


----------



## omarfa1 (4 فبراير 2009)

أشكرك بشدة أخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (4 فبراير 2009)

جهد مشكور و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abue tycer (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بجهودكم


----------



## مهندس 2006 (5 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 فبراير 2009)

ده مجهود رائع مشكور ماجور ان شاء الله


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## senator (21 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخوي 
لكن لو فيه تعليمات مترجمه يكون افضل


----------



## مهندس ميكانيك1 (21 مايو 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز شكري
شكرا للجهد الرائع والمميز
وتقبل ارق التحايا واعذب المنى


----------



## أبو حسن2 (21 مايو 2009)

موضوع قيم بس المشكلة كيفية تنزيل هذا الملف وأمثاله


----------



## senator (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (24 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المش مهندس خالد (25 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس المراوح مهمه بردو


----------



## شكشكة7479 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررر وما قصرت 
لي فترة ادور كتب عن المراوح 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م احمد العراقي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمراياد (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ
موضوع يستحق الاهتمام


----------



## dreams1804 (1 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
 لك كل الشكر على هذه الخدمه​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kareem moh (9 يناير 2010)

Thanks for u


----------



## العراق نيو (9 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا عاااااااااااااااااشت ايديكم


----------



## أحمد رأفت (11 يناير 2010)

مجهود عالى جدآ


----------



## drwany (11 يناير 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## علاء الدين السنوسي (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لهذه المعلومات0
و الكتب


----------



## adil mohamad (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السنوسى منسى (27 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هادي الصخري (28 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
و استكمالا لموضوع المراوح و ما يتعلق بها ارجو المرور على موضوعي اعمال التهوية وتوزيع الهواء في قسم التبريد و التكييف


----------

